# Talon



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey I contacted Arnisador78 to make me up a talon and he did not disappoint and put in some extras.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We just got back from softball game and had to shoot the talon it was dark out so I shoot by using a light I shine the target a can at this time remove the light and remember where the target was and bam first hit then I listion to where the can stopped and try and hit the can by sound and bam second hit no third hit lol tomorrow I go out to cut swamp cabbage so will get to shoot in the light right now I am love ing it.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Night vision goggles?

*That* would be the ticket, Eh?

Best of shooting,

SSS


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad you liked it buddy!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------

